# I'm in love with this dog :)



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

So one week ago today I brought Stark home (Mako vom haus Rentz). He is quite possibly the most awesome dog ever  ok, maybe. I do love all my other dogs, but Stark just has so much potential and fits what I'm looking for (almost) to a T!

He learns so quickly, has a great personality, solid temperament  Especially for an intact 15 month old male.

He is VERY high drive and it takes quite a bit to wear him out, but his energy (to me) is fine. In fact, both his food and toy drive make him exceptionally easy to work with. Yesterday we worked on commands and I was able to reward him with his toy. I am excited to start focused heel work with him because he seems to have a balanced level of focus/fixation and I should be able to modify that how I want.

His recall is taking a bit more time, but in 6 days he's doing very well! He's been good with dogs (of all sizes) and didn't behave too poorly when he met another intact 15 month old dog (same confidence, energy level, etc as him)

I'll, of course, get him trained in obedience and Rally and hopefully compete, but most exciting is we're going to continue with schutzhund training and next Saturday will be our first official lesson together  I do believe we're going to start work on tracking them!

Anyway, enough with the bragging... I'll just end this with some pictures and a quick video 










So yesterday was our second day at the lake. He won't jump off the dock (yet) but he was getting the hang of jumping into the pool... which all started out by accidentally on purpose falling into the pool!










With a bit of practice he did get better!










Mister Virgil in the background, Stark is the one jumping.










Four of mine 










The pool group!










At the park playing with the lunge pole 



















What a looker 

http://youtu.be/gZ6ACEE113E


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

what a great looking gs dog!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He's definitely a handsome guy!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

AWESOME -- Mako vom Haus Rentz - German Shepherd Dog

gorgeous pictures --


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Carmspack, yup, that's my boy


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

e.rigby said:


> =


Are these really yours? ***Falls Over*** can I be you for just a day?!? Pretty please?!?

I am glad you are enjoying your pup. Good luck on your training. Kee on bragging about it! I love to hear about stuff like that (secretly love pictures more but eh)!!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful pack!!


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Absolutely awesome pictures.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great dogs


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yes, agreed!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Heh, yup, those four are mine... in fact, the 6 on the left are mine. The other two Shepherds (on the right) are dogs I was fostering and the GSP is a dog that was boarding. I'll need to get an updated full pack picture soon!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, you really have some nice looking dogs.
good luck with the new GSD.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

gee, i was just looking at pool pictures, posted before yours. wish i were there, so where is your tiki bar??????? beautiful dogs you have there, lots of them too


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

What beautiful dogs! Such great photos, too!


----------

